# GCC Expert 24 Corel Draw x5 AI CS5 ?



## Squirrel702 (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a Gcc Expert 24 and was just wondering how do you guys cut from corel draw x5 or AI CS5. I can make my designs but then I have to export them as .PLT then open in Great Cut. 

I read all over that you can just cut from AI or Corel Draw but can't find how. Plus AI Cs5 does not have the save file .PLT I have to use coral Draw most of the time. 

So my ? would be is how to get the GCC to work with either program. Its set up as a printer but does not work that way. 

Any help and all info would be great.

Thank you
Justin


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think it is done with a macro. Check your manual for your cutter. It usually has info.


----------



## Squirrel702 (Nov 20, 2010)

I bought it from somebody and even in the online book did not say anything about that. I wish, I just need to some more fishing I guess and get my business going so I can buy a Roland. Thank you for your reply though.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

In CS3 you select your artwork and then under the file menu their is a menu item called Great Cut > Auto Export.......This starts Great Cut and places your art there......

PS.....You can call the 800 on the machine and GCC may help you.....


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

To send to the Expert 24 from Corel Draw you want to make sure what you are cutting is in vector format.

Also, make sure that you set your Outline Pen width to Hairline and then change it to .001 mm.

Then of course, make sure that you click on get from printer under options, document, page, and size. This will set your page up properly.

Let us know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Squirrel702 (Nov 20, 2010)

Thank you for your replies. 

1. If i just type text in corel draw is already vector format.

2. Nick, I kno w about the .001 but was never told about the hairline thing, but everything I have cut so far has been fine.

3. What I have been doing is just saving the project as a .Hpt or whatever it was can't think right now its 4:45 am lol and then just opening greatcut and importing it in. 

4. As for Cs3, I don't have I have CS5 and X5 

Thank you all
LasVegasSignShop.com


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

To send to the cutter in Corel, you would click on Print, and then select the Expert 24 as the output device, then click Print.

If this does not work, then you need to check to see if your Expert 24 is located in your printers and faxes. If it is then make sure it is set up properly to go to the GCC USB port within Properties.


----------

